
The Empty Storefronts of New York - kilovoltaire
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/09/06/nyregion/nyc-storefront-vacancy.html
======
kilovoltaire
"about 20 percent of all retail space in Manhattan is currently vacant…
compared with roughly 7 percent in 2016"

